
Ask HN: Anyone ever moved from SF to midwest start a company? - markmcdonald
I work at a big tech company in the bay area and hope to start my own small online business someday. I&#x27;d love to start testing ideas at nights and on weekends. But, in the bay rent is outrageously high and the commute is draining--I feel really tired by the time I get home and end up not working on my small business. I could push through this or look for alternative setups. I&#x27;m always amazed by how affordable rent is in the midwest. Has anyone ever saved up some money, taken the plunge, and moved to a more affordable place to start a company? Would love to hear your stories&#x2F;take on the idea.
======
omnivore
The thing about smaller cities in flyover country is you need a support
system. There are often decent small communities of people doing things, but
it's all of the stuff you hate about bigger places -- insularity, politics,
etc. -- without the ability to find 100 other groups like it within the same
place.

Also everything EVERYTHING moves slower. Nothing is open really late and
people taut the culture and so forth, but realistically, it's just a lot of
folks who get married really early and talk about soccer games and stuff.

None of this is bad, it's just...a deliberately bleak picture. That said, more
people ought to make this move. It's just not one person though, we need
communities of people making exodus like this for it to really work.

~~~
humbleMouse
LOLZ @ "Bunch of people who got married earlier." Replace soccer games with
football games and you nailed it though. (minneapolis based)

